# Sump for 55 Gallon



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Someone was helping me build a sump for my 55 gallon and i just have to finish it up, have tank, with baffles... what kind of pump to use, a powerhead? and what kind of tubing for pumping in and out and maybe even how to build an overflow? ahh i feel sooo lost and in over my head, who has experience in this?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry i haven't gotten back to you I've been swamped with this MH issue.

From the last time we talked you should have the sump basically finished. You want to cycle your tank about 4-5 times per hour. So if you have a 10 gallon tank you would want a 50GPH pump. 

Also the tubing just needs to fit the overflow.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Let's do this backwards you want the smallest overflow box around 300GPH this will allow for up to a 5 times plus turnover (this should be fine for your tank). something like this:

Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Overflow Boxes

For a return pump you could use something on the order of this Quiet One 1200

Aquarium Water Pumps & Water Movement: Lifegard Aquatics Quiet One Pumps

It would probably be a good match and result in a turnover rate of about 5.5 times per hour.

The key is to try to match the overflows capacity with the pumps output at the height that it has to pump through. I calculated that this pump should be able to pump around 274 gallons per hour through 3/4" pvc with three 90 degree elbows, one 45 degrees of horizontal travel. That is what you will need to complete the run from the pump back to the tank. You will need a similar amount of pvc or hose to go from the overflow to the tank.

Hope that's of some help.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> Sorry i haven't gotten back to you I've been swamped with this MH issue.
> 
> From the last time we talked you should have the sump basically finished. You want to cycle your tank about 4-5 times per hour. So if you have a 10 gallon tank you would want a 50GPH pump.
> 
> Also the tubing just needs to fit the overflow.


ok i got it then...i just need the funds to get these things... thanks for your help clint.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

drhank said:


> Let's do this backwards you want the smallest overflow box around 300GPH this will allow for up to a 5 times plus turnover (this should be fine for your tank). something like this:
> 
> Reef Aquarium Filtration: Eshopps Overflow Boxes
> 
> ...


Thanks DOC!!! so much info i needed.. thanks!


----------

